# A video I just made to promote the club I just started.



## Kosho Gakkusei (Aug 3, 2008)

So I recently started a club and decided it would be good to promote it.
This video is my first try.
Anyone in the northern/central NJ area interested in visiting or joining us for some training PM me.

_Don Flatt
[yt]68Bz7M3kP8k[/yt]


----------

